# Renault Burstner Delphin T680



## 119981 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, is there anybody out there that can help me with this problem on my newly bought 2yr old Renault Burstner T680. It has a safety/drainage valve that keeps cutting in and dumping the water when we switch the engine on or off. Ive only had a Swift before, so much easier to use that this electrical set up. The manual states the valve will automatically switch to open and dump water when temperature drops below 8. It all seems too complicated to me and although I love the van, I'm thinking the swift was so much less complicated. I'd appreciate some advice. Chris


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*yy*

hi chris,
sorry to hear you have problems but the safety dump valve you refer to operates at 4oC to prevent the water freesing in the heater and costing around £1000 for a replacement. they also open when the habitation battery is very low or disconected.

now for the good news  the way round this is to heat the water in the combi boiler up to 60oC first then this prevents the dump valve opening and to use the heating when its cold and overnight use low setting on heating or water only.

we have a fabricated plastic peg preventing the dump valve from opening but only use it when away to prevent costly mistakes, as we have the heating on 24/7 when away set to low about 10oC there by preventing the valve opening . Hope this is of some help.

tramp


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, as a former Burstner owner I did find this a bit of a pain and prefer the manual valve on my Autosleeper. It does however guard against forgetting to drain the system in cold weather. :roll: 

The answer is to make sure the inside temperature is above 8 degs. when the van is in use. Do this by running the van's heater (not the water heater 8O ) for a while before filling the system with water. Do not forget to reset the valve though


----------

